# Rigid edge & post sander



## Stretch226 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've seen the Rigid "Edge & Post sander" combo @ Home Depot.
I was wondering if any of you have any experience with this ? Is it true what some complaints have stated - that they've had problems adjusting the tracking of the belt?
Am in the process of building a combo High Chair / Rocker for a Great Granddaughter.
As it has a few radius's, angles & flats, this unit caught my eye as being a true multipurpose machine. [limited space being a problem].
Any experienced feed back is most appreciated.
Thank you. Stretch


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Stretch.... welcome to the community. 

I have one of the Rigid oscillating spindle sanders. For the price point, its a great tool. FOR THE PRICE POINT!!!! You'd be hard pressed to find one this good for the same money. Nice large platform to work off of. Dust collection is so/so at best, but it works. The stroke on the spindle is a little shallow for my liking, but it has served me well none the less. Never had a problem with belt tracking to speak of. Tightening or over-tightening of the spindle knob has only been an annoyance from time to time. Don't over tighten it and you'll be fine. The unit itself is kinda light weight and flimsy. Great feature if you're constantly pulling it out and putting it away. Just don't drop it!!! You got to put some effort into it to bog the thing down. The provided sand paper is again so/so at best. If your plans are to use it in a light to medium duty hobbyist setting I'd say its a good deal. If your plans border on commercial use, then save a few extra bucks and get a more stout unit. My biggest concern was and still is if I have a problem with the thing, The reviews read as if warranty repairs and/or replacement is pretty lame.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Stretch226 said:


> I've seen the Rigid "Edge & Post sander" combo @ Home Depot.
> I was wondering if any of you have any experience with this ? Is it true what some complaints have stated - that they've had problems adjusting the tracking of the belt?
> Am in the process of building a combo High Chair / Rocker for a Great Granddaughter.
> As it has a few radius's, angles & flats, this unit caught my eye as being a true multipurpose machine. [limited space being a problem].
> ...


i have had that one for yrs , or just as it came to HD, the only thing is make sure you keep the knob that hold's the unit in loose when you are done, if not the first one i had i left it tight and i couldn't get that knob loose even with pipe wrench, i took it back and they gave me another one, so do that , other than that their are no problum's with belt that i have had , just turn know and belt will track where it should be


----------



## Stretch226 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for your input. I am not into commercial use.
I make "stuff" for my Kids, Grandkids & now Great Grand kids. My present project is a combo high chair / rocker. It has a few curves, radiuses etc. This looked like it would be a good fit.
Thanks again, Stretch


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The sander should serve you well then Stretch...


----------



## Stretch226 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for your informative reply! I see your are a fellow Floridian!
(I'm in Port Orange).
Thanks again, Stretch


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Have had one for several years and had the same experience as Stretch. The knob on top is left hand thread which has lead to some exasperation if I have not used the unit for a while. Otherwise is a great light duty unit.


----------

